# Housing Allowance



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

My company has offered me a housing allowance of 230,000. We have 2 kids so will be looking for a 4 bed villa. Office will be near the emirates towers on SZ road, so we had hoped for something in Jumeriah or Umm Sequiem. However, I'm assuming that allowance will not be enough for something decent.

Would appreciate any thoughts?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jumeirah & Umm Sequim are pricey. I doubt that even AED 230k will get you a decent 4 bed in those areas.

Have a look at Gulf news property page for info on going rates.

GNAds4U.com - Properties


_


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, suspected as much. I might top this up, but what other areas are close by to that office location which we be good for a British family? I really dont want to be stuck in traffic all the time.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For a villa? Not too many really, although the journey from Al Barsha shouldn't be too bad. I have a friend who lives at the far side of Barsha and works almost opposite Emirates Towers and her journey isn't bad at all.

Check out journey times coming in the back way from Mirdif, Garhoud or Al Rashidiyah.

_


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba. Looks like I might have to top-up in that case. So what would be a realistic price in Jumeriah/US? 350,000?


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

I've a pretty similar situation Plaq. My tactic is to push the company towards providing a 4 bed villa within a certain radius of where I will be based. That way I will be protecting myself against any fluctuations in rental costs.


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck, sounds like a good tactic. I believe our allowance is based on advice from a third party so I doubt that there is much room for me to negotiate. I will take a look at what the area has to offer and if we are forced to live miles away, then I might have to adopt your approach.

Let me know how you get on...


----------

